# Beam Engine at double scale.



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 9, 2008)

Now I think this is really neat. I had modelled the "Beam Engine at double scale" in 3D CAD, (Solidworks), and made the cylinder transparent to see the action of the piston. This afternoon, I put a "Virtual Rotary Motor" on it to see it run.--It looked so good that I saved it as a .avi file, and now you can see the engine run before it is even built.----I love it!!!----Brian 

View attachment BEAM ENGINE.avi


----------

